# 100% Cotton Mid Night Blue Top



## TallAdam85 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hello I run a martial arts supply store a friend of mine wants a 100% cotton middle weight top he has a 14 once but to heavy all I can find is 50 / 50 he  can not wear ployester or he gets a rash

any one know whos make anything like this?

i was thinking of getting a normal cotton karate uniform and putting blue trim on it  :CTF:


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 28, 2004)

Check Tiger Claw, they've got pretty much everything.


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Aug 29, 2004)

The Bold Look out of Miami , could get you one I'm sure .

David


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Feb 25, 2005)

yes choi brothers out of chicago has one


----------

